# Which RIP is Best For EPSON SureColor T5270



## azizeinfo (May 23, 2014)

Hi All,

I have an Epson SureColor T5270 printer. Please advice me which RIP Software is best and user friendly for dye sublimation print. I can't match color which I want and which color profile should I use.

Please advice if is there any free or trial RIP software available, as its very difficult to invest now. And which is the best way to get exact color without any RIP? I use CorelDraw X7 and Photoshop CS6 for nesting or layout, I need user-friendly nesting, resizing the image proportionately or disproportionately.

Please Help me to solve for the Color Matching Problem!!!!
Thanks in Advance


----------



## customprinted (May 26, 2014)

You could try flexi rip, I use it and its very user friendly, i think the new versions are monthly payments instead of one big payment, also you can doenload the trial version (it prints horizontal lines on the artwork) but at least you can give it a try


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## customprinted (May 26, 2014)

Getting an exact match w/o a rip is going to be very exhausting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mags1892 (Mar 31, 2012)

Epson give the WASATCH software as a bundle on the f6000 and above sublimation printers so thats a good starting point


----------



## JantexInks (Nov 11, 2009)

Wasatch is probably your most economical version. It can do everything you asked for. Another choice is Ergosoft, which is a very powerful RIP but can be more expensive.

Although a RIP will allow you greater control over color, you need to have your printer linearized and profiled. This is usually done by some type of professional with a spectrophotometer. You won't get great color or better color matching by just installing a RIP, it must be set up correctly.

Hope this helps,


----------



## customprinted (May 26, 2014)

I use SAI production manager rip, it has a built in color profiler, you will need a spectrophotometer make your profile, I have an old fj600 from roland 64" printer and no one had profiles for it, also I lost my copy of colorchoice and had to move to flexi, got it profiled and its giving me very good color, pantone matching is accurate enough to work with.

Newer printers have the availability of profiles made from ink manufacturers and will give them to you for free as long as you buy their inks. So that is a big plus when starting out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mimakichips (Jun 15, 2016)

azizeinfo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an Epson SureColor T5270 printer. Please advice me which RIP Software is best and user friendly for dye sublimation print. I can't match color which I want and which color profile should I use.
> 
> ...



i think you can try wasatch


----------

